# Current Viewpoints on Air Defense Systems



## Royzee617 (Jun 19, 2006)

Current Viewpoints on Air Defense Systems
see:
http://www.redorbit.com/news/techno...efense_systems/index.html?source=r_technology
The editors of Microwave Journal and Journal of Electronic Defense interviewed some key executive and military leaders in the markets that we serve, both in the US as well as in Europe. Selected questions and answers from those interviews are presented below. We would like to thank the participants who took the time and effort to present their views. As expected there are significant differences in the US and European approaches to system development. 
A nice long read - but no pix sadly... so Les will have to get his mum to read it to him.... tee hee.
BTW Les, my son is going to Reading Festerval this year and says Clutch are going to be on... lucky him. Let's hope they come to our town again soon too, MW there are some clips of them on YT.


----------

